# DDoS attack on both GitHub and servers used by GreatFire.org



## getopt (Apr 10, 2015)

April 10, 2015


			
				https://citizenlab.org/2015/04/chinas-great-cannon/ said:
			
		

> This post describes our analysis of China's "Great Cannon", our term for an attack tool that we identify as separate from, but co-located with, the Great Firewall of China. The first known usage of the Great Cannon is in the recent large-scale novel DDoS attack on both GitHub and servers used by GreatFire.org.



https://citizenlab.org/2015/04/chinas-great-cannon


----------

